

Show HN: Product Chase, top weekly and monthly products from Product Hunt - cqcn1991
http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/

======
phoey
If you must include the Techcrunch icon (even when the product hasn't been
featured in Techcrunch?) it might be best to direct the clickthrough to a
Google site-search rather than a general Bing keyword search.

So, for example, the Techcrunch icon under RocketClub could direct to:
[https://www.google.co.uk/#q=site:techcrunch.com+RocketClub](https://www.google.co.uk/#q=site:techcrunch.com+RocketClub)

However, given the fact that only a very small number of products featured on
Product Hunt will be covered by Techcrunch, but may be covered by other
publications/blogs, it might be better to link directly to a Google News
search? For example:
[https://www.google.co.uk/#q=RocketClub&tbm=nws](https://www.google.co.uk/#q=RocketClub&tbm=nws)

~~~
cqcn1991
That's so sweet! Honestly I put it there a long time ago, when I didn't know
that most products there are 'toy-quality', so I thought most of them would be
covered in Tech News, which now turn out to be wrong. I definitely change it
to google news search. Thanks a lot!

~~~
phoey
No problem, happy to help :)

------
cqcn1991
If you find checking Product Hunt everday is a bit of time-consuming, then you
can try Product Chase, in which I re-arrange their products in a
weekly/monthly manner. May be helpful for someone.

------
lucahammer
Adding more filter/sorting options would be great if you want it to become a
interface to the producthunt archive.

~~~
cqcn1991
Well, could you be more specific? Any example?

